# king quad radiator drain plug



## Curt (Mar 12, 2014)

hi everyone
newbie here so I hope this is done right. I own a 2011 king quad 750 and need to drain the radiator. where is the drain plug? HAHA is it on the motor? also the antifreeze from the factory is green. I bought prestone dexcool for aluminum and its orange. I thought all a.f. for aluminum was orange. ive searched hi and low for answers on the net and found no help. 
thanks for any and all help
Curt


----------

